# An actual example of trickle truthing as it happened live on air



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

1) Nothing happened!
2) They only kissed!
3) They had oral sex!
4) Who knows?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

So the UK has their very own Jerry Springer?

I'm sorry.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> So the UK has their very own Jerry Springer?
> 
> I'm sorry.


I think Jeremy Kyle is much more entertaining than Springer. Springer remains pretty quiet and let's the guests and audience talk. Kyle calls out bad behavior and shames cheaters. I like his style. With that said, both of those shows are probably as real as professional wrestling but they are entertaining.


----------

